# Help - need to secure a scooter



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

What is the best way to secure a scooter in the garage of a motorhome? The motorhome garage has four very secure steel "loops" but what would you recommend I use to fasten these to the scooter? 

Do I put the scooter in there with the parking leg down? 

The floor of the garage has a pre drilled hole to take a Fiamma rack - are they essential?

Regards and thanks in advance. 

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You need a channel of some sort to stop the wheels sliding scooter-sideways under bumps, braking and acceleration. Then, depending on the angle of ratchet straps across the van a hoop for the front wheel can help to prevent scooter moving forward/back (van sideways). And ratchet straps from solid points high up on the scooter down at ~30-45 deg to hoops/eyes at floor level.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russ;

I would imagine that very few scooters in motorhomes are restrained properly in their garages....

The most important restraint you need to make is to prevent the scooter surging forwards in an accident, it can generate up to 2x (2g) the weight of the scooter in this instance so you need to prevent forwards movement accordingly, the best way to offset alot of this movement is to place the scooter directly against the bulkhead if possible. The problem to overcome here being chafing of the scooter bodywork with side to side movement in transit.

Additionally, if you are going to do it correctly you need to prevent the scooter from moving laterally to 1/2 of its weight and also 1/2 of its weight rearwards (.5g).

Whether the tiedown points fitted to your m/home are sufficient to prevent these forces ?, well, you need to contact your convertor/supplier to confirm this. 


pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hello

The four eyelets in the floor are steel and seem very firm.

I do not think the scooter could go right to the bulkhead as there are fitted shelves etc there. Same for the rear of the garage.

There are pre-drilled holes in the steel floor that will take the Fiamma ramp thing, and as far as I know, there ramp things have small sides on to help stop the scooter moving about.

Think I need to see a scooter tied up in this type of bondage.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Scooter*



Rapide561 said:


> The four eyelets in the floor are steel and seem very firm.
> 
> Russell


Russ, not a lot of people appreciate the forces that can happen under braking or in an accident. The eyelets in your garage might look firm but how are they attached? I know in my garage the aluminiium channel or rail that holds the securing eyes is just screwed into the wood floor, I doubt if it could restrain a scooter or any heavy load sufficiently in an accident.
In HGV's the restraining points are usually welded or bolted to the chassis and have specific weight limits per ring or hook, I doubt very much that any motorhome tie down point in a motorhome garage can comply with any specific regulations but happily stand corrected. Perhaps put the question to Swift?

pete


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Russell,
The first thing I did when we got the motorhome was to buy a roll of rubber matting from 'Screwfix' and laid that down. 
I bought a ramp made by an engineering co on e-bay.
I wheel the scooter in and put it on its stand. To stop the stand damaging the floor I place an old front door mat underneath.
Using 3 ratchet straps bought from Halford, I have one on each side at the rear of the scooter. I use one strap at the front, in a cross fashion, low down, utilising both floor eyelets.
We've travelled many thousands of miles and the bike doesn't budge an inch. (including emegency stops!)
I must admit we do have a slight advantage in as much as there is a rear door on a Frankia as well as a side one.
Hope that helps?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Russell,

I'd check the mounting points for their location through the floor. If they correspond with bolts in the chassis rails, then you should be fine. 

A scooter isnt, really that heavy, and bear in mind if you use at least 2 straps, then you're spreading and dividing the load without problems.

A friend of mine has a garage in his Rv, and uses the ringed bolts in the floor to secure a smart car. No problems thus far. Also, I got a bloke who does the superbikes as a privateer and he strappes his race bike to the flooor of his garage ( dunno what motorhome he's got but its a European.) 
Basic info, is, scooter on side stand, and in gear. Then strap down till its trussed up like a turkey. 



Oh, try not to make sudden turns, the scooters ok for normal driving forward and backards as its in gear. sideways rapidly can be more interesting.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Russell,

I'd check the mounting points for their location through the floor. If they correspond with bolts in the chassis rails, then you should be fine. 

A scooter isnt, really that heavy, and bear in mind if you use at least 2 straps, then you're spreading and dividing the load without problems.

A friend of mine has a garage in his Rv, and uses the ringed bolts in the floor to secure a smart car. No problems thus far. Also, I got a bloke who does the superbikes as a privateer and he strappes his race bike to the flooor of his garage ( dunno what motorhome he's got but its a European.) 
Basic info, is, scooter on side stand, and in gear. Then strap down till its trussed up like a turkey. 


OOh also, put a bit of cloth over the seat, and any apintork the straps may touch....them tie downs are like sandpaper.....



Oh, try not to make sudden turns, the scooters ok for normal driving forward and backards as its in gear. sideways rapidly can be more interesting.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We're watching this post with interest. We took delivery of our Kon Tiki yesterday and propose carrying a scooter in the garage. The dealer gave us a scooter channel to fit to the garage floor and two ramps. We have two ratchet straps (5 ton bearing weight.) The two points I need advice with are:-

1. how on earth do you get the scooter up on it's stand in such a confined space?
2. The scooter doesn't have any gears to engage as it's a "twist and go". Should I use straps around the brakes and handlebars to engage the brakes or would it be better to anchor the front of the bike to the floor eyelets at the rear and vice versa thereby forming a cross over with the straps (and maybe use chocks under the wheels)?

I have just been out to check the fixing of the tie down eyelets and they are bolted to the chassis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Morning all and thanks for the replies.

New York, New York so good they named it twice. 
Bandaid, Bandaid, so good he says it twice!

I can't really tell where the eyelets go or what they are attached to.

have not bought my scooter yet, so will take the motorhome to the scooter shop and try to pick a scooter that is easy to man hnadle. I only want a little put put, nothing elaborate.

I have seen people simply wheeling their scooters up the ramps before, without the engine running.

I think Ian we need a meet along the lines of "getting the scooter in the garage, take 2".

The other problem I have, the garage is too full of clutter at present to carry a bicycle, let alone anything else.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all,

Where can you buy this "floor channel"

Since taking delivery of my new van on Monday,I have been scouring 
the web without success.


thanks in advance tony


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Er, just noticed 2 posts. Must be ok info, its twice as much as everyone elses.  :roll:


Gemmy, try a trailer manufacturer or your local trailer retailer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Gemmy

If you take a look at Johns Cross' website - www.johnscross.co.uk you will see he is a Fiamma agent. Follow the links etc.

I saw a ramp at South Yorkshire Motorhomes near Worskop.

I am going to try Salop Leisure in Shrewsbury tomorrow.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Russell, 

If, as I presume, your garage goes lengthways across your van, and not from back to front....if that makes sense.....then buy a ramp just abit shorted than the width of the vehicle. this will give you a shallow incline and you'll be able to easily push the scooter into the garage.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter rack*

Hello

I found this Fiamma gadget. It looks like it will assist.

http://www.fiammastore.com/Carry_Moto_GarageP2.htm

However, a piece of wood - free of charge would form the ramp, but I am more concerned with holding the scooter secure at this stage, than being able to get it in and out.

Russell


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Here's how ours looks once loaded. The other thing to look out for when buying a scooter is its overall height. It's amazing how close ours is to the roof of the garage.
Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hello

Do you use ratchet straps or those elasticated type things - the sort used for luggage etc?

Russell


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Russell

One word of advice-don't get too agressive fixing with ratchet straps-As I found to my cost when the pressure caused the front forks seal to fail!!-the scooter had only done about 300 miles!!

Pete


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Only use ratchet straps.
As per the previous post, you must never put the scooter suspension under compression when strapping down.
Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Thanks Pete and Bob for your replies.

This scooter like seems more complex than the A frame at the present time!

Russell


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

For anyone looking for a Scooter Floor Channel for the garage ........ we have just bought one of these from Wilstow Trailers, Soham, Cambs for £34.99.

They are on Ebay and can deliver.

Ebay


----------

